# Home insemination / Thawing DH's sperm



## Barefoot Farmer (Feb 13, 2004)

Dh and I are on 16+ months of TTC and like many others, are feeling the weight of the calendar. I am now 1 month post-HSG and 2 weeks post uterine surgery for complications from dd's c-section. OB says next 3 months are important for us for trying --- problem is DH is traveling out of town in October for a week --- in prime BabyDancing time.....we're both bummed that this month could be a wash, especially since we've heard that post-surgery I could be more fertile. We are considering home insemination of his "samples" -- like frozen gifts he'll leave for me...I've read up on the home insemination, but don't see any references to using frozen samples or thawing your own.....anyone out there heard of this? Suggestions? Are we crazy?


----------



## Barefoot Farmer (Feb 13, 2004)

Might we be







: ??


----------



## Defenestrator (Oct 10, 2002)

Hi Alicia --

Unfortunately, without the addition of special chemicals, sperm won't survive the freezing process. The ice crystals that are formed destroy them.

No chance you could go with him, eh?


----------

